# 2 deer with 1 arrow.



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

A man in Ms. has killed two deer with one arrow. The arrow pierced the lungs and clipped the heart of one doe and passed through her and cut the jugular on a doe grazing beside her. The first doe went about 75 yards and the second one went about 75 yards further.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I used to have a friend thats done that twice using rifles but never with a bow.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Now THAT is something you dont hear of to often LOL..


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Two with one arrow? :dance: 

I've been waiting for just about ever to line up two in front of my rifle sights.


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

Well in the first place, you learn at a very early age in Hunters Saftey that you do not take a shot at anything without a clear knowledge of what is on the other side. In the this state we get more than one tag for bowhunting but I don't think that taking that shot with those chances is very ethical or responsible. I have shot many a deer and have had only one not have a total pass through. For that reason I have passed some awfully easy chip shots due to that fact that the fawn was standing on the otherside of the doe.
So as commendable as this may sound to some it not a very responsible act to be bragging about as a hunter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

"Ah, that aint nothin, I've killed two deer with one arrow before!"

Just not at the same time tho. Just two deer with the same arrow shot twice! :nerd:


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

r.h. in okla. said:


> "Ah, that aint nothin, I've killed two deer with one arrow before!"
> 
> Just not at the same time tho. Just two deer with the same arrow shot twice! :nerd:


Did that once me own self. In two different states.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

Highground said:


> Did that once me own self. In two different states.



I know deer hunters that hunt in two states. drunk and sober


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Man, I wish we'd just see ONE deer! We've not seen much less had a shot at not one deer so far this season.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

6e said:


> Man, I wish we'd just see ONE deer! We've not seen much less had a shot at not one deer so far this season.


Come shoot them out of our yard. They scratch themselves on the satellite dish.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

staceyfb said:


> Well in the first place, you learn at a very early age in Hunters Saftey that you do not take a shot at anything without a clear knowledge of what is on the other side. In the this state we get more than one tag for bowhunting but I don't think that taking that shot with those chances is very ethical or responsible. I have shot many a deer and have had only one not have a total pass through. For that reason I have passed some awfully easy chip shots due to that fact that the fawn was standing on the otherside of the doe.
> So as commendable as this may sound to some it not a very responsible act to be bragging about as a hunter.


It was in the newspaper. The man knew what was on the other side, another deer. She was slightly behind the other deer, just happened to reach down to graze when the arrow passed through and it cut her throat.
The hunter was in a tree stand and the likelyhood of that happening is very slim, even if you try.
In Ms. you can just about kill any number of deer that you want. We are covered up with deer, especially does. Don't even need a tag, for bucks or does.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

> Come shoot them out of our yard. They scratch themselves on the satellite dish.


It's been awful right around us. We usually see lots of deer and we haven't seen but maybe two or three. We haven't even seen any signs of them down in the woods. No trails, no scrapes nothing. 

My hubby is about a half a heart beat away from giving up this year and going ahead and going down and cutting firewood out of the woods. (he doesn't do any work in the woods until deer season is over) The only two deer that we've seen since last spring has been a doe and her fawn and they're the only ones we've seen for about 3 square miles.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

When I was a kid I overheard my grandpa asking my dad if he ever heard of anyone doing that and I remember thinking that would be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Come shoot them out of our yard. They scratch themselves on the satellite dish.


I wish I could send the jerks who have been hunting illegally from the road into my yard for birds. At least at your house they could be useful and legal.


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

pancho said:


> It was in the newspaper. The man knew what was on the other side, another deer. She was slightly behind the other deer, just happened to reach down to graze when the arrow passed through and it cut her throat.
> The hunter was in a tree stand and the likelyhood of that happening is very slim, even if you try.
> In Ms. you can just about kill any number of deer that you want. We are covered up with deer, especially does. Don't even need a tag, for bucks or does.


Stil doesn't make it ethical to take a risky shot. It is risky if there is a deer on the otherside of the animal he is shooting.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

It was a risky shot, but I'm glad that the deer did not suffer long. The worst would have been if either of the deer had had a gut shot requiring hours of tracking to find them before they died.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

That aint nothin..I once killed an 8 point buck with my bare hands :angel:


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> That aint nothin..I once killed an 8 point buck with my bare hands :angel:


Any details? I have always thought about that but only in the case of survival.


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

You good old boys are a real hoot! I can hardly wait to share all of this with my buddies at work.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Details?......Well it was like this. My buddy had to ummm relieve himself while at Deer Camp, he had earlier ben messin with Doe Urine..so you can imagine what the Buck had on his mind..soooooo since my buddy couldn't defend himself being in a lets say compromised position..I helped him out....course eveyone else at the camp wanted me to wait so they could see how things played out..lol


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

I read a story in Field & Stream about a fella that drowned a deer. He shot a buck and knocked it down, went over to it and straddled it to cut it's throat. The deer had only been stunned and when the hunter got on it, the deer jumped up and started running. It ran into a nearby creek and the hunter grabbed the horns and pushed it's head under water and drowned the darn thing. How could you tell someone that you killed the deer and there wasn't a fatal shot to be found on the deer?? :hobbyhors


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Getting back to two for one, I was involved in that 3 times and almost a 4th. All involved an old doe and smaller deer. 

First time was a friend with .30-06 firing at a running doe in a herd of about 15. Heard him cussing and complaining to my son that he was shooting at a big doe and only a small deer dropped. However, there was snow with blood specks continuing beyond where a buck fawn lay. Doe was found perhaps 200 feet further. That single bullet had almost taken out 4 shoulders!

Second time were a half-dozen or so deer walking at a good pace and another friend dropped the closest one with a .35. No snow that time but I spotted fresh blood beyond where the doe had dropped. Second was a small doe almost totally missing a lung!

Third was when I was slowly pushing a group of several bucks and 4 or 5 does around to a handicapped hunter with a .30-06. 4 permits between us and agreed that we'd split 50/50 and I'd drag them out. Heard 3 shots in quick succession and all sounded great. When I got there, he was still further up the hill and pointed out where there were 2 bucks and a doe. What he couldn't see was that I had stopped at a buck fawn. We never did figure out which of the 3 shots got the double.

The almost 4th time happened the following year in exact the same spot but with my .222. A half-dozen deer stopped to look me over and some were just milling around. I aimed straight into the neck of the lead doe. The split second that I squeezed off the round, I saw an ear in the scope. After the shot, I looked and the doe was still standing there but something was rolling down the hill. I had taken the top off a buck fawn's head! Anything bigger than the .222, there would have been two dead deer.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

In today's Wisconsin State Journal, there's an article about a 13-year old boy from Stevens Point who got 2 deer with 1 shot. Two doe standing side-by-side. One through the heart and one through the neck with a Remington .243 rifle. It was intentional as he waited until they were lined up just right before firing.

Martin


----------



## diehard47 (Apr 24, 2005)

It was at Angola State Prison(18,000 acres). A large doe had wandered from the borderin woods and when it went into the housing subdivision for gaurds,the local dogs started chasing it. I was on duty and could hear on the radio the calls comin in about the deer and the direction it was headed was towards my Camp. This camp was a trustee area and they were havin yard call in area that was not fenced in. Ther is a deep ditch with a wooden walkway bridge across it. Well these to convicts seen the doe comin and one got on the bridge and the other on opposite side. Well they were lucky cause the doe was gettin exhausted and did not realize wher she was headed. She jumped the ditch right next to bridge. Thats when convict on bridge jumped onto her back as she was in air,and this knocked her to the ground and the other convict used a box cuttin knife to cut the throat. I seen all this myself and had hell of a time explainin it all to the warden lol


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If doubles are rare, what are the odds of a triple? With an 8mm Mauser? I believe it! A hunter from Two Rivers, MN did it on 17 November. Can't get the actual article to link but it's in the 3 December issue of the Duluth News Tribune, Outdoors section. Go to: www.duluthnewstribune.com/outdoors Search for: one shot, three deer.

Martin


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

getting lined up is the problem but anytime you have a lot of deer standing or running together there is certainly a possability

most modern hunting rounds will go throught 2 deer easily

8mm mauser would go through 8 men it was thier way of conseving bullets while killing off our ancestors in germany before they found "more efficent means"


----------

